# Lilly-Chan



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

little Lilly Chan
She is a semi-long haired girl and very much her own little Madam  she has beautiful green eyes and will be joined by a Blue Birman point Boy in the summer


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Pretty girl - I love the stripe of black down her nose


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning 

Angie x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: She's purrrrrrrrrfect  Gorgeous markings.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She's a beauty


----------

